# Photos of Deliveries. today was my first time.



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

last night my app updated only to find out starting today, i have to take photo's of all the deliveries. whats the best way to handle this new added task.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Same here. So lame. What the heck does it prove??


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Same here. So lame. What the heck does it prove??


It shows customer where you left the package


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> It shows customer where you left the package


its sad but some people are just ****ing blind i cant even count the number of times someone has come running after me asking why i was knocking when the package was right infront of the door.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Same here. I chose "Customer or a household member" and then typed their name, but I think a fast non focused photo works better lol


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

It's not hard to take a photo.. I walk to the front door and drop the package and click button for taking a pix and u have few seconds walking back to your car. During walking toward to the car, click take that photo and submit done delivery. Very smooth


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Even the instructions say to step back b4 you take the pic. Ah the liability of falling off the porch and hitting your head. 

Anyone up for retiring in 5 yrs when you get the settlement ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> last night my app updated only to find out starting today, i have to take photo's of all the deliveries. whats the best way to handle this new added task.


 It's a minor inconvenience and takes a few seconds. Biggest problem is if you have a phone with short battery life. I've got a monster battery in my phone so never have to plug it in on a route, still don't.
Like Jesus says, just drop and and when you select the drop location it loads automatically. Frame package in square box snap photo, use photo, swipe to finish.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

I realize it's a simple task. Not disputing that. I just don't see the point. How does it keep someone from claiming they didn't receive it? It proves nothing more than that I placed the pkg at the door. Anybody, including me, could then take it. Of course, I would never. Just saying, it's not really solid proof. My problem is carrying a big a** bulky, heavy box while holding my phone, and accidentally calling support.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> I realize it's a simple task. Not disputing that. I just don't see the point. How does it keep someone from claiming they didn't receive it? It proves nothing more than that I placed the pkg at the door. Anybody, including me, could then take it. Of course, I would never. Just saying, it's not really solid proof. My problem is carrying a big a** bulky, heavy box while holding my phone, and accidentally calling support.


Again it shows the customer where exactly you left the package so they can find it


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> I realize it's a simple task. Not disputing that. I just don't see the point. How does it keep someone from claiming they didn't receive it? It proves nothing more than that I placed the pkg at the door. Anybody, including me, could then take it. Of course, I would never. Just saying, it's not really solid proof. My problem is carrying a big a** bulky, heavy box while holding my phone, and accidentally calling support.


You should get some pockets. They're wonderful.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You should get some pockets. They're wonderful.


Ha! Tell me about it. My phone is gigantic though.



nighthawk398 said:


> Again it shows the customer where exactly you left the package so they can find it


Yeah, I guess...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> It shows customer where you left the package


We don't have that update in Dfw area ! App never ask me to take pic


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> We don't have that update in Dfw area ! App never ask me to take pic


At Plano we do


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Takes like 3 seconds literally to take a photo. Even on a 50-delivery route, thats only like 2 and a half minutes more but it does give the peace of mind of knowing you're covered. Just drop, snap and run.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What I'm starting to dislike is confronting the owners. But I did send a couple minutes talking to one about ride share and how screwed up uber is as he knows we are employees . Told him to youtube some stuff. etc.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> At Plano we do


Ft. Worth too. Android and iPhone.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> does give the peace of mind of knowing you're covered


Lol there is no peace of mind if the package is missing you will still get a nasty email threatening deactivation

Did you actually think this was to protect drivers?


----------

